# Cheap first bike: Windsor Wellington 2.0. A good choice



## XtC-R

I'm getting more and more into road riding after being an affectionate at mountain biking.

I started doing 45km-50km in pure road on my cheap-generic-built MTB bike. I go where the roadies go to train and just do laps there. I'd like a cheap road bike that could get me up to speed on the road sport, I've a decent physical condition (I can do a 45km ride with hills at 1hr30min on my mountain bike)

I've known about Motobecane bikes and bikesdirect.com for quite some time know but I've not had a generous budget to slam buying a 'top-of-the-line' bike so I'd like to start low, maybe the Windor Wellington 2.0?
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/wellington2_IX.htm

Last time I used a road bike was using an uncle's Magistroni made in the 70's with those 27" tires.

If anyone could give me some tips about the durability on 'cheap' models of the bikes sold at bikesdirect.com.
I'm pretty sure I like to sport but in the meantime I'd like to get a 'starting' bike just to train and such.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=189036 mirage sport for 395


----------



## XtC-R

20sMotoSpirit: What did you disliked about the Mirage Sport


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

well first off. it would not be a bike i would buy for myself - I prefer to put the extra 4-$600 into a purchase to get a few levels better. That way parts grow with the rider - if you look at any Trek 1000 or 1.2 review you will see that after 11.5 months of riding people upgrade to another level of bike - the amount of cash that you spend on an entry level bike + the new bike is almost the same as a bike beyond your level as a sport rider.

There were a lot of things I liked about it - but only one thing stood out from an upkeep perspective: Brake shoes - replace these with some Shimano 6600/7800 cartridge shoes then shoe replacements will be much cheaper - but you could always just use the shoes till they die.

I also like the bike for sizing purposes, since the frame is traditional you can size yourself with very little effort. (Floor to inseam minus 1")


----------



## XtC-R

Thanks for your reply again 20s.
I plan on getting a cheap buy like the Mirage Sport and then with time upgrade with something that has Ultegra/SL. I don't mind not having the latest lightest bike but I see a step up from riding a heavy mountain bike.

I have also a Forge Sawback 5xx MTB and it has been great, the brand itself seems like it is a subcompany from where Giant frames are made and stetically looks like a XtC from the past.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

Well anything from BD is a bargin. Even stripping the bike down to the parts and building the bike back up on a new frame was well worth it. ( I ride the Le Champion SL parts)

~peace


----------



## Alaska Mike

I personally would prefer something that is at least straight Sora, over a mix of Sora/2200/RPM. It's more of a question of durability/maintainability vs actual performance. Sora isn't a bad group for general use, and I rode a Sora 9 speed bike with a compact crank as a commuter for a couple years without any issues. 2200 is basically Shimano's Walmart groupset.

For essentially $100 more, you could get the Motobecane Mirage Pro. Sora/Tiagra shifters/derailleurs, 9 speed cassette with standard double crankset, decent Tektro R530 brakes, a carbon fork with a 1 1/8" steerer, and probably a few other upgrades that aren't as obvious. Still not a "top of the line" bike by any means. The crankset/bottom bracket is still pretty low-level, although a standard double is easier to keep adjusted than a triple. I would bet the ride quality will be superior, which on a high-pressure road tires is certainly a consideration. Clipless pedals are also a nice upgrade. The standard 1 1/8" threadless stem will make sizing adjustments easier.

If the added money isn't an option for you, I would suggest investigating the used market in your area. Given the mileage you will likely put on the bike, even given one season of riding 100 miles a week, better components can pay some dividends and make the ride more enjoyable. You also may find that you don't "need" to upgrade the entire bike quite as quickly, and instead upgrade/replace individual components as they wear.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## XtC-R

To be really honest I like better the looks on the Vent Noir bike, I particularly like black color. But it has a triple crankset, which one is better Vent Noir vs Mirage Pro? The Vent Noir have better shifters and rear derailleur. Can i later replace the tripe chainrings on the vent noir with a double which seems is the 'norm' on high performance road bikes without changing the left shifter?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

yes you can change to a double crankset without changing the shifters all the way up to 105. I am glad you are thinking of better shifters since the little thumb click on Sora has always annoyed me. It is very hard to change gears while in the drop position.


----------



## XtC-R

I''ll go with the Noir then.

I havent' been able to find used in my area, I live in Mexico BTW.


----------



## PlatyPius

XtC-R said:


> To be really honest I like better the looks on the Vent Noir bike, I particularly like black color. But it has a triple crankset, which one is better Vent Noir vs Mirage Pro? The Vent Noir have better shifters and rear derailleur. Can i later replace the tripe chainrings on the vent noir with a double which seems is the 'norm' on high performance road bikes without changing the left shifter?


The Vent Noir is a good bike. The Wellington is crap. I posted pictures and a review on either this site or bikeforums. Basically, the Wellington had total crap parts, a cross-threaded bottom bracket, welding rod bits stuck to the frame under the paint, and incomplete welds on the bottom bracket shell.

I've built a couple of Vent Noirs for customers as well, and they've had much better quality and the component spec is pretty decent for the price.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

XtC-R said:


> I''ll go with the Noir then.
> 
> I havent' been able to find used in my area, I live in Mexico BTW.



Cool

Also if you have a 9 speed MTB you can now buy chains in bulk, if both are 9 speed setups.
and if you wanted more gearing you can always toss on an MTB cassette and rear mech and it will work with the shifters.


----------



## Alaska Mike

The Vent Noir is a definite step up in pretty much all ways. I also don't like the Sora shifters all that much either, but they are suitable for "average" use. Tiagra is just a better groupset all around.

I wouldn't spend a lot of money upgrading these bikes just for the sake of upgrading. I run a triple myself because that's what I had on hand. It's just it's easier to maintain on the better groupsets. The triple is nice to have for climbing and slow speed spinning (like with the family), The 52/42/30 combo won't be the limiting factor.


----------



## XtC-R

Thanks for your input Platy. I'm leaning forward the Vent Noir then.
I didn't know the Wellington was crap, my brother is only 17 and is looking to get a cheap bike, just in case he outgrow the frame sizing, he was thinking on the Motobecane Mirage Sport and reading over here some people suggest for example the frame used in the Mirage Sport is the same as in the high end bikes where they use Aluminum, I dont know if that statement is true, but in that case, then the Mirage Sport would have nice welds just like any other 'high-end' Motobecan road bike.


----------

